# The Masters



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

So The Masters are next week and I was wondering who was going to watch it? Myself I probably will watch almost all of it. Because baseball is starting next week I was wondering where your loyalties stand.

I personally hope to watch that much but I can't promise because I myself am a huge Yankees fan and I don't know if I will have the will power to fully enjoy the masters.

Baseball or Masters?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

I'm not into baseball that much. I'll probably be watching the last round of the Masters, as that's where the stuff gets good. I tend to casually follow the stuff before that, then pick up on what's going on right at the end.


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

I'll definitely be in front of my TV watching the Masters. I'm a pretty big fan of it, and I think it's one of the better run tournaments/cups of the season. 

Sorry to sound "cliche" but I'm rooting for Mr. Woods. Vijay is a great player, but he just doesn't have the charisma or like-ability factor that good ole' Tiger has.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

If it's anything like last years Masters, we'll really be in for something good. I know a bunch of us like Tiger, who else are you guys rooting for, and who do you think will win?


----------



## Darren (Mar 25, 2006)

got to be the masters for me, although i love baseball


----------

